# Lost a 6 week old chick today



## micochsl (Jun 30, 2013)

Sad day! New to raising chickens. Had a Barred Plymouth Rock die today. Seemed fine a couple of hours before. Daughter in law went to coop and found her dead. No signs of anything wrong. No outward wounds. Any advise. Worried about the other 7 now.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. It could be any number of things. Have you notice irregular poop?


----------



## micochsl (Jun 30, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Sorry to hear that. It could be any number of things. Have you notice irregular poop?


Not really. Most seemed normal. There were some a little runny though.


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

what does an irregular poop look like?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Sometimes these things happen. Watch the rest of your flock for the next few days. If everyone is acting fine, eating, drinking and pooping, then it was just one of those things. We don't know why a seeminly healthy chick dies. It could have been born with something wrong. I've had it happen, also. Have they been vaccinated for Marek's? If you find that you flock is acting sick, then you need to figure out what's going on. Good Luck


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your little chick. Sometimes they have congential defects when they are born and there is no way to know that. Could have even gotten into something it shouldn't have too. Hard to say.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry I know how hard that is. I am waiting on necropsy results lost the 2nd one of my original flock of 12 last week.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

alarming! there must be so much to learn. Don't you wonder if these experienced chicken keepers can see situations develop...get blindsided less often. I'm so sorry this hit your young chick.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum
Mary Wirick, aka. Treehouse, Profwirick, Ma Wirick???


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Was she laying up side down, legs up? If so, could have just been a heart attack. Happens a lot for no apparent reason.


----------

